# Scorpio INTJ born in the year of the Snake



## boopiebird (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I just joined today. I've been reading posts here for a while though.

I've always been different from most people in several ways, and by learning more about myself I've come to understand why. 

I have no desire to conform, and I am content to see and take things for granted that other people barely observe. I don't need approval from most people, and especially do I not need approval from people who feel it is their job or right to give it to me. I chose my friends carefully, and I have enough of them to fill most of my needs. I see all healthy human relationships as a mutual agreement of use. I've felt that way since high school, when I was just starting to form real relationships with people. 

I just wanted to say hi, and put myself out there for being what it is. For now I am content to read and learn why I'm ok with being me, although I am so different from most people I know.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings boopiebird and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum boopiebird. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

boopiebird said:


> Hi, I just joined today. I've been reading posts here for a while though.
> 
> I've always been different from most people in several ways, and by learning more about myself I've come to understand why.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Well by the simple heading in your post "Scorpio - Snake" I know this immediately that you are likely 'unique' and 'different'. I raced to your Thread! hahaha 

Had you been male I would have been like...so, what's happening? Lets get to know each other! Kidding. Well welcome to PerC, you will have fun here.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm also a Scorpio born in the year of the snake! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DavinciAD (Dec 21, 2011)

I am also a Scorpio, Serpent, INTJ.


----------

